# duplicate task bar items



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

hello to all you computer greats!!
I am back...with a problem, and know someone will give me a clue!
I have duplicate stuff on my task bar. Two each of the HP Internet center icon, Launch IE icon, Outlook Express icon and Show desk top icon.
I think these may be running in the 'background' 24/7...even if they are not..I need them gone!
I looked thru all the task bar posts...nada...so, please...HELP!
How do I get these duplicates off the task bar??
Thank you in advance,
joanied
OH... I have windows 98 second edition...HP M50 Pavillion computer...just in case you need that info!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

joanied,
Hi. You have an HP. M50 is your Monitor. To find the actual model of the computer, go to start>programs>HP Tools and click HP Pavilion Suport ID. Model# is the entry you want to look at.

Now. That part of the taskbar is called the Quick Launch Toolbar.
Right click on an empty space on the taskbar, go to toolbars>Quick Launch and uncheck it. Quick Launch will disappear.

Go to Start>run and paste in the path I am going to give you:
*C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer*

This will open a folder. You will see another Folder named Quick Launch.

Open it to find all the shortcuts whic appear on the Quick Launch Bar. If there are doubles, delete one of each of these. If not. Do this. Click Edit on the toolbar. Choose "Select All" Back to Edit. Choose Copy. You have just copied all the shortcuts.

Go back to the previous folder.C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer. REnmae Quick Launch as Old Quick Launch.

Now Create a new folder by right clicking an empty space in the folder you are in and choosing New>Folder.
Rename the New Folder. Name it Quick Launch.
Now you should have Quick Launch and Old Quick Launch.

Open Quick Launch. Right click and choose Paste from the pop up menu. All the shortcuts you copied should now appear here.
Is you rQuick Launch Toolbar back to normal? It will be on the far right side now. Position the mouse on the seperator bar on the left of the toolbar. A double arrow will appear. Hold down the left mousr button and drag the toolbar back to the left. Release the mouse.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Joanied:

The model number of your HP Pavilion computer should be right on the front of the case. The M50 monitor is a 15" model(too small for me!).

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips 
(A HP Pavilion 8160 and HP Pavilion N5495 user )


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi Mosaic1 and flavallee...
Well, guess my HP is a Pavillion model 6553...this is the # on the front of the power tower...
at any rate...I am now totally confused...DUH!
I should have mentioned in my request that it needs to be simple...this paste code stuff throws my brain into overdrive!
Sorry 'bout that.
Could you tell me in easy to understand words what to do...
I have looked everywhere I can think of in my start up catagories ect to find duplicates that I can delete...but guess I don't know where to look.
I am not talking about the start up menu that pops up when you click the 'start' button...I am talking about the icons that run along the bottom of the screen (well, guess they ARE quick start ups, eh!)...
on the right of my bar I have all the stuff like the virus shield icon, callwave icon, sound icon ect ect...
on the left (right next to the start icon) is the icons for:
HP Internet Center
Launch IE
Launch Outlook Express
Show desktop...........
and there are two of each.....
Can you tell me again how to delete the duplicates, only pretend you are talking to a total moron...and then maybe I will get it!!
I appreciate your time, and in this case, your patience with a person that is just kinda not computer smart..but trying very hard!
THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!
joanied
www.foolishdreamfarm.com


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Right-click the one you'd like to get rid of and choose 'remove' from the right mouse context menu.

That's it.


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi Tony... WOW, that sounded soooo easy...but, guess what!?
I did it, but BOTH the icons were deleted....
I think I can get back the one that was sent to the recylce bin...but then I'll have two again....my goodness, this is turning into a huge hassle.
I really don't know what to do now.
I guess I may be stuck with these double icons forever, and really want them gone.
Any more ideas!??
I sure appreciate your help...and anyone else that sees fit to throw in a suggestion.
Thank you very much.
joanied
www.foolishdreamfarm.com


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Mosaic1 thought it might be a corrupted quick launch bar, and I think she may have been right on the mark.

She had to leave but asked me to post this batch file she created.

It exports the contents of your present quick launch bar, deletes it, creates a new one, and moves the contents back in.

First, restore the items you've deleted from Recycle Bin.

Npw copy the bold to Notepad:

*@echo off
cd "C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer"

ren "quick Launch" "old Quick Launch"
md "Quick Launch"
Copy "old quick Launch\*.*" "Quick Launch"
deltree /y "old quick Launch"
cls*

Save your new file as *Quicklaunch.bat* anywhere you want.

Now find Quicklaunch.bat, and doubleclick it.

Reboot, and tell us whether your Quick Launch bar now works the way it should.


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi Tony,

You guys are trying, but I still haven't resolved this thing.
I just don't know how to do this code stuff, and it just doesn't look right to me...
I tried to just delete the extra icons, but doing that delted both of them...so I got them back from the recycle bin.
Maybe I can explain it better...
along the bottom of the screen there is the task bar (at least that's what I call it)....on the far left is the start button (used to get up the programs list, like favorites, assesories ect..and also used to shut down or re boot.
On the far right of the bar are all the icons for things like call wave, PC booster, virus program, clock ect.
Right next to the start button (on the far left) I have 4 icons for the following:
HP Internet Center
Launch IE
Launch Outlook Express
Show Desktop
There are TWO each of these icons...and I'd like to get rid of one of each.
Can you guys help me?
I appreciate your help, time and the trouble....
if you want to tell me you can't help, I will understand.
THANKS!!
joanied
PS...these extra icons showed up a while ago when I accidently re-arranged the task bar...when I got it back to the bottom of my screen, the extra icons I mentioned were there!!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Joanie
The actual name of what you are describing is the Quick Launch bar.
Maybe this will make the instructions a bit easier to complete.
Attached is a text file with the code Tony provided. Download the text file to your desktop. Once there right click to rename it. Rename it from QL.txt to QL.bat and follow the rest of Tonys instructions for use.

Dave


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

We know what you mean, and the fix Mosaic1 offered could possibly solve your problem, so I'm afraid you'll have to hang in there.

I suppose you do know how to copy and paste text?
If you don't please say so.

If you do, do this:

Rightclick your desktop, and click *new > text document *

A new text document will appear on your desktop.

Highlight and then copy the bold text in my previous post.

Now doubleclick the new text file in order to open it in Notepad.

Go to Edit > Paste, and the text will appear.

Now go to File > Save As, and type *Quicklaunch.bat*, and then press 'save'.

THere you are: your new file has now been renamed to Quicklaunch.bat.

Doubleclick it, and then reboot.

*[edit]I see Davey has made it even easier for you. Try his method instead![/edit]*


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Tony & Dave...
It worked......WHEW!!
I don't know what esle to say here except, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!
Those darn things were driving me nuts!!
Another lesson learned...with the help of some very nice people!
You have yourselves a great day...a great week, hell...a great year!
Much graditude,
joanied


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You're welcome.

Credit goes to Mosaic1.

I know I wouldn't have thought about the possibility of Quick Launch being corrupted.

I hope she'll drop by later on, and tell us what led her to that conclusion.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Joanie
Glad all is well! 
As Tony mentioned all the credit goes to Mosaic for discovering the possiblility of Quick launch itself being corrupt!
We only followed up on Mo's hunch!
She's one smart lady!

Dave


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

When you get back, hope you see this..with your help and Tony & Dave....I got those duplicate icons gone!
THANK YOU VERY MUCH...
I love this place...wonderful folks doing wonderful things for computer dummies like me!
Tony & Dave...thanks again!
Mo...have a great day and hope all your dreams come true!
Many thanks,
joanied


----------

